# Creatine



## CG (Jan 4, 2012)

Starting a 20g creatine load today, going for 5 days, then 10g on w\o days, 5g on off days for say 4 weeks. 

Is a deload necessary?

Anyone else use straight hplc mono and notice the mixability is just ehhh?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 4, 2012)

i dont deload i just quit cold turkey and all i notice is a few pounds of water drop off and less bloat. and yes, ive noticed that alot of mono's mix like shit. i just spoon it into my mouth and chase it with alot of water


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 4, 2012)

No need to deload.


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> i dont deload i just quit cold turkey and all i notice is a few pounds of water drop off and less bloat. and yes, ive noticed that alot of mono's mix like shit. i just spoon it into my mouth and chase it with alot of water



werd. Thanks..





Wait. You eat the fucking powder as a powder?!?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 4, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> werd. Thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yea, i heard it doesnt absorb as well when it isnt absorbed in water but i dont give a shit. most mono doesnt dissolve anyway and i hate losing some when it all gets stuck to the side of the glass. i just dump it in y mouth and wash it down. still works for me so imma keep doing it haha


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> yea, i heard it doesnt absorb as well when it isnt absorbed in water but i dont give a shit. most mono doesnt dissolve anyway and i hate losing some when it all gets stuck to the side of the glass. i just dump it in y mouth and wash it down. still works for me so imma keep doing it haha



You are one sick and dedicated fuck lol


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 4, 2012)

Never deload. You can always cycle but hell I've taking creatine year round and never had any negatives.


----------



## stewy101 (Jan 10, 2012)

There are different quality's of Monohydrate Creatine that are around. Some are better than others so do your research before you buy just any brand. You want to get the newer micronized creatine. The best Monohydrate Creatine is Creapure. A brand made in Germany. There are many companies now that have the Creapure in there creatine as well. It mixes very well and desolves better now too. There are a lot of other brands out there that may say Monohydrate Creatine but might be a lesser quality that was made in China. They have 4 labs in China that also produce Monohydrate Creatine but it's crap. 

Just make sure you get a brand that has Creapure in it. Load up 20 grams a day spread out from breakfast to dinner or before bed at 5 grams a shot for 3 to 5 days then use 5 grams a day from there on out. Some people even use 5 grams pre and post workout for a total of 10 grams a day. They say to cycle every 2 months or so because your body already produces Creatine in the body and might stop altogether if you don't cycle but there has been no real evidence that this has ever happened and some people don't cycle at all but that's up to each individual.


----------



## stewy101 (Jan 12, 2012)

The different forms of Creatine today:

REMEMBER TO DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH FOR EACH AND EVERYONE OF THESE FORMS OF CREATINE TO MAKE YOUR OWN EDUCATED DECISIONS ON WHICH ONE IS RIGHT FOR YOU. DO THE RESEARCH AND STUDY THEM THOROUGHLY FOR YOURSELVES. THIS IS JUST A LIST OF FORMS I HAVE COMPLIED FOR MYSELF AND TO HELP THOSE WHO DO NOT KNOW ALL THE DIFFERENT FORMS OUT THERE.


1.Creatine monohydrate: Creatine monohydrate is the king of the creatine supplement world. It is the most inexpensive form of    creatine, and has been studied exhaustively. It is popular because it works. No other legal non-hormonal    bodybuilding or sports supplement can come close to the potency of creatine monohydrate. Creatine monohydrate is 88% pure creatine bound with 12% water. Early creatine products were filled with large, hard to digest particles. These earlier supplements often caused intestinal issues. Most modern creatines are micronized, and are 20 times smaller. Modern creatines generally do not have the intestinal side effects that older creatines had.

2. Creatine Hydrochloride: is the newest form of creatine to hit the market. Not to be confused with Creatine Ethyl Ester. Creatine hydrochloride (also known as creatine hcl) is a totally different form of creatine. In fact, Creatine Hcl was discovered quite by accident during the synthesizing of the ingredients needed to make creatine ethyl ester back in 2003. Once discovered the manufacturers began studying this new form of creatine and its effectiveness. They soon found out that compared to creatine monohydrate, creatine hydrochloride was far superior in every way.

3. Creatine Alpha-Ketoglutarate: One of the newest forms of creatine is creatine alpha-ketoglutarate, also known as creatine AKG. This form is creatine bound to a molecule of AKG. This is the same AKG that is used in the nitric oxide formulas (arginine AKG). Alpha-Ketoglutarate is a precursor of glutamine, which means that with this supplement you are getting both glutamine and creatine. The key benefit, however, is that the intestines more easily absorb AKG, which will prevent the diarrhea that most bodybuilders experience when they take creatine monohydrate. Alpha-ketoglutarate is used for kidney disease; intestinal and stomach disorders, including bacterial infections; liver problems; cataracts; and recurring yeast infections. It is also used for improving the way kidney patients receiving hemodialysis treatments process protein. Some people take alpha-ketoglutarate to improve peak athletic performance. Suppliers of athletic nutritional supplements claim alpha-ketoglutaric acid may be an important addition to proper diet and training for the athlete who wants peak performance. They base this claim on studies that show extra ammonia in the body can combine with alpha-ketoglutarate to reduce problems associated with too much ammonia (ammonia toxicity). But, so far, the only studies that show alpha-ketoglutarate can reduce ammonia toxicity have been performed in hemodialysis patients.                      

4. Creatine Gluconate:  This unique delivery system, quickly and continuously, delivers the supplement to your muscles – so quickly that in 24 to 36 hours you can see and feel your muscles getting bulkier after the very first serving. You will be able to pump much more, your belly muscles will increase and you will be far more energetic than before. Creatine gluconate is an ionic salt made by bonding a creatine ion to a glucose ion. What you get as a result is a product that is absorbed easily and almost completely as glucose. Plus, it mixes very well with water and tastes very good. How does it do all this? The answer's simple. Most “single stage delivery” systems do the work of getting the creatine into your blood and muscles, quite well. But what they don't do so well is getting the optimal quantity into your system. That is where the new creatine scores over others. Take the case of Creatine Ethyl Ester (CEE). The ethyl ester in it nicely manages to deliver the creatine into your system. But in the process, when the molecule splits, you are left with the good creatine and the not so good ethanol. This ethanol lacks the “after burner” ability to push the creatine harder and faster into your blood and muscles. The result is that your body gets less than the optimal amount of creatine delivered at less than the optimal rate. In the case of creatine gluconate, the molecular splitting results in the formation of glucose ion. Here the glucose ion delivers the creatine. The glucose ion is good since it is well and easily absorbed by the body. This ion also does another thing. It causes a nice insulin pike to be formed. It is this insulin pike that pushes the glucose and along with it, the creatine, harder and more rapidly into your blood and muscle. Another good thing about creatine gluconate is that it does not require any “loading period”. This in no way affects its optimizing and maximizing capabilities.

5. Magnesium Creatine Chelate:  Magnesium creatine chelate, often abbreviated MCC, is a newer form of creatine that is chemically bonded to magnesium rather than a water molecule as in creatine monohydrate. This special form of creatine is absorbed through a different pathway than creatine monohydrate. Creatine monohydrate is absorbed through a sodium-dependent transporter, while magnesium creatine chelate is absorbed through a lignand-gated cation channel. Because the magnesium that is bound to the creatine is a cation, the entire molecule now becomes a cation, making it absorbable through this pathway while creatine monohydrate is not. Creatine Magnesium Chelate (pronounced key-late) is different from other forms of Creatine because it's chemically attached to the mineral magnesium for optimal absorption.* This means more creatine for your muscles and possibly less bloating or stomach discomfort!*

6. Creatine Pyruvate : Creatine Pyruvate is a combination of Creatine and Pyruvate, both of which are impressive ergogenic (energy) producers and have been highly touted for building muscle and reducing body fat. The performance-enhancing effects of creatine monohydrate and pyruvate are combined for the first time in this unique nutritional formula designed to boost energy and endurance.Creatine regenerates the primary energy immediately available to muscles involved in short, intense contractions.Creatine also serves as a buffer, delaying the point at which lactic acid causes muscle fatigue and discomfort.Increasing creatine energizes muscle for prolonged endurance and optimal work output in activities such as weight lifting and sprinting.Pyruvate stimulates glucose extraction from blood into muscle during exercise and at rest, priming muscle with a carbohydrate content essential for greater endurance.In clinical studies, pyruvate reduced gain in body fat without reducing muscle protein, an important factor in increasing lean muscle mass. Supplementation with Creatine Pyruvate provides complementary nutritional support for maximizing muscular performance and endurance in high-intensity exercise programs. Creatine Pyruvate is 10 times more soluble than either Creatine or Pyruvate and it is also more bioavailable so that it takes less to do the job. Moreover, a loading dose is not necessary. The "stabilized and improved" Pyruvate in this product is also more bioavailable which means that large amounts of minerals (Calcium, Sodium, Potassium, etc.) are not ingested with the pyruvate. This lessens the possibility of adverse reactions associated with large amounts of minerals, e.g. fluid retention. Simply put, Creatine Pyruvate is a stronger, more powerful and safer form of Creatine and Pyruvate.

7. Kre-Alkalyn: Kre-Alkalyn is a pH buffered creatine that has a pH of more than 12. Manufacturers of Kre-Alkalyn claim that your body can not naturally buffer regular creatine supplements. Instead, your body breaks down regular creatine into creatinine, a useless substance excreted from your body through wastes. Further, because your body does not breakdown Kre-Alkalyn into creatinine, your body can fully absorb the creatine in Kre-Alkalyn supplements


8. Creatine Citrate: A worthy predecessor of creatine monohydrate, this compound was amongst the first to go against its much popular counterpart, the monohydrate version. It has creatine molecule attached to citric acid. Since citric acid has a crucial role to play in the synthesis of aerobic energy this supplement is known to offer much more energy as a compound.

9. Creatine Phosphate: Creatine phosphate created a lot of buzz initially given the fact that in the muscle creatine essentially bonds with the phosphate and having the compound directly available as a supplement might make it a direct source of instant energy. Though research proved this wrong since phosphate and creatine in the bound form are not permeable through cell membranes. Creatine phosphate is another early form of creatine. Creatine phosphate is a creatine molecule bonded to a phosphate molecule. This bonding is a process that naturally occurs within muscle cells. It was thought that by pre-bonding creatine with phosphate, that it would amplify results. Ultimately, creatine phosphate was found to be less effective then creatine monohydrate.

10. Creatine Malate: Malic acid is known to partake in the energy producing Krebs cycle thus as a compound with creatine it is known to offer greater ATP production. Another merit of this compound is that just like creatine citrate it gets easily dissolved in water causing nil stomach discomfort. Creatine malate is a relatively new version of creatine. It is creatine chemically bonded to malic acid. Malic acid works in much the same way that citric acid does, and assists muscles with aerobic energy production. There is little current research for or against creatine malate’s effectiveness.

11. Creatine Tartrate: It is the compound containing approximately 70% creatine with 30% tartaric acid. They are present in the solid form as tablets, bars and chewable tablets.  Creatine tartrate is creatine bonded to tartaric acid. This form of creatine is often used in pills, capsules, bars and chewables. It offers no benefits over creatine monohydrate.

12. Creatine titrate. Creatine titrate (different from creatine tartrate) works in a similar manner to effervescent creatine. Creatine titrate changes the PH of the water solution when it is mixed, allowing for a more stable solution that is easier to digest.

13. Creatine Anhydrous: An anhydrate is a compound that is form with the removal of the water molecules in the compound and that is exactly what this supplement is made up of. It is known to provide more creatine than in its monohydrate form. Creatine anhydrous is creatine monohydrate without the water molecule. Creatine anhydrous provides approximately 6% more pure creatine per serving compared to creation monohydrate.

14. Creatine HMB: This compound is composed of creatine molecule bound to betahydroxy-beta-methylbutyrate (HMB) which is composed of amino acid leucine that helps in muscle growth and recovery. It is easily soluble and absorbed in the body.  Creatine HMB is creatine chemically attached to HMB (beta-hydroxy beta-methylbutyrate). HMB, by itself, assists muscle recovery and growth. This form of creatine is generally easier for the body to digest. Once in the bloodstream, the creatine and HMB are separated. Creatine HMB is a relatively new form of creatine, and there is very little research to back its effectiveness.

15. Creatine Ethyl Ester: A compound formed of the bond between ester ethyl hydrochloride and creatine is known to enhance the muscular mass much higher than other compounds since the molecule easily passes through the membranes of cells like those of the intestines or muscles and is absorbed rapidly at a higher rate. Creatine ethyl ester is a form of creatine monohydrate, but it has an ester attached. The process, called esterification, is the result of the reaction of carboxylic acid and alcohol. The way CEE is made means that it is more bioavailable to the body and so you actually need to take less of it.

16. Magnesium creatine. Magnesium creatine is creatine chemically bonded to magnesium. Magnesium assists in the digestion of creatine, primarily helping it pass through the stomach. Magnesium is also involved in the process of turning creatine phosphate into ATP. Magnesium creatine has been shown to be an effective form of creatine, but only in the bonded state. Taking creatine together with magnesium, but as separate supplements, is not as effective.

17. Creatine glutamine taurine. This form of creatine has creatine bonded with glutamine and taurine. Because both glutamine and taurine act to volumize cells, it is hoped that – in conjunction with creatine – their benefits will be heightened. One side benefit to taurine use is that it has been shown to improve strength.

18. Effervescent creatine. Effervescent creatine has been available for a number of years. Effervescent creatines usually contains creatine monohydrate or creatine citrate, along with citric acid and bicarbonate. When effervescent creatine is placed in water, a chemical reaction takes place, resulting in the formation of creatine carrying a neutral charge. This form of creatine passes through the stomach better then creatine monohydrate. It also retains its stability longer in solution then creatine monohydrate, making it a solid option for those that mix and take their creatine solution with them.


19. Liquid creatine. Liquid creatine is a form of creatine that is completely dissolved, and supposedly, easier to digest. Unfortunately, creatine is very unstable when dissolved, so many early liquid creatine products were failures. Modern liquid creatine products are improved, and can remain solvent for up to a year.

20. Creatine gum. Creatine gum allows for a slow, steady creatine release as you chew.

21. Time released creatine. Time released creatine is a new creatine product. It provides a slow, steady release of creatine. The debate over the effectiveness of time-released creatine is very heated. Because of its very nature, time-released creatine does not provide a high concentration of creatine in the blood. Many believe that a certain “concentration threshold” is required for creatine to be effective.


----------



## PRIDE. (Jan 14, 2012)

Same here, I do not bother to deload. I used SyntheCREATINE, and have never had any mixing problems!


----------



## striker4you (Jan 14, 2012)

creapure version
don't deload or load


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm fixing to start up Creatine nitrate again. I like it bc i don't bloat and strength goes up.


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 14, 2012)

i use kre aklyn  kind with ester one to  you can use it all year round too i read an on it befroe and said it was fine to  use 5 mg a day  that it's healthy for you \

idk though just what i read


----------



## ExLe (Jan 14, 2012)

I have had great results using ON creapure creatine...

I notice 5 grams pre 5 grams post works wonders on strength and pumps...

I know everybody says you only can use up to 5 grams a day, but when I do 5 pre and 5 post I feel it much more...

I also bought Malic acid pills...I take 2 of these with 5 grams creatine post workout...

After about a week of taking them with my Creatine I noticed it made a big difference in energy levels and pumps...

It's suppose to amplify the Creatine...

I guess I kinda make my own Creatine Malate...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 16, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> I'm fixing to start up Creatine nitrate again. I like it bc i don't bloat and strength goes up.


 
You can find the original Mesomorph on Amazon, but I still use their current formula.  Mesomorph at it's B-game is still the best thing I've tried to date.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ahh I didn't know the original was still floating around lol. Thanks, but bro I'm hooked on Craze.  Have you tried it yet? If not get a chance pick some up at Orbit. 



VolcomX311 said:


> You can find the original Mesomorph on Amazon, but I still use their current formula. Mesomorph at it's B-game is still the best thing I've tried to date.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 16, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Ahh I didn't know the original was still floating around lol. Thanks, but bro I'm hooked on Craze. Have you tried it yet? If not get a chance pick some up at Orbit.


 
I haven't tried that yet, maybe on my next order.  I'll take your word that the stuff is good


----------



## nickd88 (Oct 19, 2013)

is body fortress a good brand to get creatine from?


----------



## Arcticman (Nov 1, 2013)

Test tren and creatine, yeah


----------



## blergs. (Nov 1, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Starting a 20g creatine load today, going for 5 days, then 10g on w\o days, 5g on off days for say 4 weeks.
> 
> Is a deload necessary?
> 
> Anyone else use straight hplc mono and notice the mixability is just ehhh?



no `loading `is needed man. just take your 5-10g every day start to finish IMO


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 1, 2013)

just warm the water up and it will allow for bioavailability


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 2, 2013)

Just use warm enough water to dissolve it all, take it in a travel or shaker cup and let it cool back down to room temp while you go through your w/o. (If you put it in the fridge or add ice it may cool too fast and crash back out of solution) then you can drink it right when you're finished with no worries about stomach upset or bioavailability. I do this regularly and it works well. It kills my stomach to just throw it in water or juice and drink it but this way i have no issues. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 2, 2013)

Btw 20 oz warm water dissolves 8-10g pretty well

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------

